# My first attempt at a photography page



## ahelg (Dec 20, 2006)

Well here is my first attempt at creating a website about my hobby. I recon it took around 5 hours to build.

Currently it only has 1 gallery but I will add more soon. I just figured I'd had enough for one night when I finished the first one.

Also when you view the big version of the images they have the words "Nikon D70" written under them. I plan on writing ISO, shutter speed and aperture as well. I just couldn't be bothered to find it now as it's getting late 12.30 already.

The page can be seen at http://www.vision-park.net/photography/. Please tell me what you think.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 31, 2006)

you need more pictures! it's hard to judge it with just a few to go by.


----------



## ahelg (Jan 4, 2007)

Whoa, an answer. Didn't see that comming. This part of the forum is usually relatively quiet.

I was actually planning on adding a few photographs tonight, so there should be something more to see soon.


----------

